# It's been a long time since I posted anything!



## cwishert (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I haven't even been on the forum in weeks so I thought I would say "HI"! Hope you all had a great "Meet and Greet". We have been very busy with our sons wedding so not camping lately. We will be going on Nov. 12th to the Chili Spiel at Lake Texana Brackenridge Park. It should be a great weekend, lots of food, fun and fellowship. Rod I know what you mean about not too many people posting right now. I guess everyone has been very busy. Well I will try to get back on here more often now so I can keep up with all the new questions and answers. :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 12, 2010)

RE: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

Hi Carol, we will be at Brackenridge for a few days at Thanksgiving. Our neighbors are dying to take their trailer out and asked if we would go with them. So stop by and say hi...


----------



## cwishert (Oct 13, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

I was thinking of going to Brackenridge over Thanksgiving.  We have friends that will be there too.  I may see if I can still get in for that weekend.  Have to run it by the boss man first (Johnny).  I don't think he'll mind though.  We may see you there.


----------



## try2findus (Oct 13, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

Yes Carol, we have missed you on the forum and at the M&G but hope your son's wedding was spectacular and that you and John start planning for next year's Meet & Greet!  

Everyone was considering the same place, Misty River in Walland, TN.  It is a beautiful secluded place with all of the big city sights just a few miles away.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

thanks JR for MR ,, yes it "has been said " that we might do another M&G there 
Carol ,, glad u are back ,, i sure wish i was even thinking about getting out one more time ,, my trips are done till spring ,, but there agian ,, that is only a few months off ,, can't wait ,, to be back out in the hot sun once more ,,btw carol did u ck out the albums section and see all these outlaws that attended this yrs M&G ??? 
we had a blast ,, well i hope so ,, i did ,, all was good ,, people ,, food and weather ,, i relaxed after  everyone got there ,, and i got to say i have not felt that relaxed in a long time     :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Triple E (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

What Rod said is the TRUTH.  Best time I have had in a long time.  Just sat back and relaxed.  Tex even taught me how to use my camara.  

Rod 25 degrees this morning and the roads were fun to drive on.  Come on up.


----------



## try2findus (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

Glad you finally got to relax Rod.  

If that is what it takes, I vote to hold the M& G TWICE a year... :question:  Spring and Fall!

Steve, you did just fine with your photography skills.  You and Tex both took really great pictures.  With all of the people we had this year, we needed 2 photographers!  Hopefully next year, we'll need 3!!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

make that in a form of a  nomination and I will second it. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

well i agree on the one in the spring ,, but got to make it late spring ,, like around june ,, u all know i have the beach to head to the last of may  
   :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

late spring is to close to early fall. how about around early spring, say early march


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

now hollis that would work for me ,, but one other thing ,, how about a late july thing ,, not to hot ,, and it is still spring  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

Would be nice to have longer day light with hot days and warm nights.      :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Nov 15, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

See I think we should all have an early spring get together like in late April or early May in Texas where it will most likely be an average temperature around 75-80 and a nice breeze.  Of course this would be in mid to south coastal Texas not in the North where it will most likely still be cold or in the West where it will not be breezy but down right windy as it usually is.  East Texas would be o.k. but then you get way to close to the casino's and you know what that means    Shadow and his wife and me and my husband would have to sneak away and get our casino fix!  :laugh:  :clown: I know Hollis would have to sneak away too.  :laugh:   So I think that east Texas is out of the question all together.  If we go that far we might as well have the Meet and Greet at Coushatta in Kinder.  They do have a very nice RV park and it has a swimming pool, and a lake. (hint, hint!)


----------



## Blueeyes (Nov 15, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

I would love to see coastal Texas in the spring but 75-80 would be too cool for swimming for this Mississippi girl . Our water gets to body temp. in summer before I can get in. LOL


----------



## akjimny (Nov 16, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

How about a Spring or Fall, whichever, Meet & Greet in the Ocala, Florida area.  That way we could all meet and greet the wonderful folks at RVUSA who make this forum possible?


----------



## cwishert (Nov 17, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

That would be good too Jim.  If it is planned at the right time, I'm sure we could make that.  I am still planning on making it in October to TN if that is the plan and "God's willin' and the creek don't rise!" as my Mom always say's! :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

Well I can't speak for the rest of the gang, but I would love to have it in Fla in the spring. But the fall date will be in OCT and it may be at the Misty River CG again. It seem that everyone had a great time there and Jimmy did a great job making sure we was happy and satisfied.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

Hey Jim call and see if Cindy or anyone at the forum headquarters would be interested in being the host. And then maybe some plans can be started


----------



## akjimny (Nov 17, 2010)

Re: It's been a long time since I posted anything!

As Carol and John said, "God willin' and the crick don't rise" Boss Lady and I will be at the Fall M&G at Misty River.  From everything I read in the forum and the pictures, it looked liked everybody had a good time in a great campground.

Ocala is about 80 miles North of here.  Maybe, if Boss Lady will let me, I can take a motorcycle ride up to the RVUSA headquarters and talk with them face to face.  I think it would be nice to include the RVUSA folks in any way we can, seeing how they are the reason we are all together on the forum.

Will keep you all posted, and look forward to the Fall M&G in TN.


----------

